# Elimination of Tobacco Smoke from Car



## GUM1BALL (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

What is the most efficient way to eliminate tobacco smoke from a car?

Thanks for your time and advice!!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ozium


----------



## edwardw818 (Nov 15, 2015)

As someone who details his own cars... It depends.

If it's a long, lingering scent (e.g. if you're a smoker yourself and you're trying to clean it up to get your car approved, or someone smoked a cigar or something and you didn't open the windows): Do not smoke inside your car for 2 weeks and drive with the windows down for the time being, and never smoke inside ever again. After most of it wore down, then start with shampooing the carpets and anything made with fibers/fabrics, then add Ozium.

If it's a pax who either just started to light up and you caught it, or someone who just walked in reeking of cigs, Ozium will do just fine.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

There is also a little machine and the name is escaping me that you can run in it for an hour or so and it kills absolutely all smells. If I remember the name I'll post it up.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Came to me as soon as I posted lol, an ionizer.


----------



## GUM1BALL (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone, for your time. I bought Ozium and it does an excellent Job and quite inexpensive too. 
Just use a little. My daughter says it smells like candy. )


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> Ozium


best !!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Ozium FTW seriously


----------



## mars is waiting (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, the best way is to steam clean the car and get it professionally detailed. A temporary fix would be what the other people are mentioning.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozium is really good thing to elimination of tobacco smoke from cars.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Quit smoking and start vaping.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

mars is waiting said:


> Well, the best way is to steam clean the car and get it professionally detailed. A temporary fix would be what the other people are mentioning.


I just got a USED CAR, got any suggestions on STEAM CLEANING the vehicle ??


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

GUM1BALL said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the most efficient way to eliminate tobacco smoke from a car?
> 
> Thanks for your time and advice!!


If it's permanent odor embedded into the cloth areas get a hold of an ozone generator, put it in the vehicle for 2-3 days, windows up, doors closed. Do NOT breathe the ozone as it's harmful to lungs. But it does a great job on odor elimination. I have an Ionic Breeze from Sharper Image.

Smoking in vehicle is not good for business. I smoke, but outside the ride, and have a lemon scented hand cleaner to use when I'm done. And rinse mouth with water a time or 2 prior to pax entry, and try not to speak in their face.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Also it doesn't help to change the cabin air filter once in a while


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

1. don't let anyone smoke in your vehicle

2. full service interior detail to eliminate the smell initially, after that weekly cleanings and vacuuming of the seats and carpet.

3. I use Febreeze vehicle air fresheners, I have two of them, one clipped in the dash vents, one clipped to the rear seat (if your vehicle is equipped) floor ducts. I use the "Fresh Linen" scent, adjusted on low, constantly get compliments on how clean the inside of my truck smells. Even when they run out of "freshener" solvent, they still smell decent for another month.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Make sure to run your A/C system clean as well.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

vacuum car completely, then lexol conditioner/cleaner the seats it they're leather. damp lightly soaped microfiber rag for headliner and cloth seats or parts. Before heading out to Uber, open up a fresh little tree and keep the windows closed.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

California Scents organic air freshener from Walmart or Gas Station... the cherry-something flavour, occasionally called a bit overthetop, is a cheat scent for masking tobacco - because it kinda "complements" it instead of fighting it, making SMALL traces of smoke seem like part of the fragrance notes


If smoking in your car, do it only when stopped, thru open sunroof, and holding the cig outside the vehicle entirely... and dont do it more than 1-2 cigs a day

Pax and driver sweat, rush hour standstill air, and clogged up cabin air filters or vents will leave your car smelling FAR worse than yesterday's 2 cigs thru the sunroof... which might actually help mask it all and/or provide incentive to properly ventillate and air the darn thing out, btw.


----------

